# white stuff on p's



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

hey i got home and there was white dots on my p's what is this? is it really bad? hellppp


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

sounds like it could be ick. raise the temp to about 84 & add salt. don't use medication unless u have to


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ive never added salt b4 how do i do it? im scared im going to mess up and kill all my p's


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

get pix man...


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Add 1 1/2 TBLS of salt for every 5g of water it may seem like alot of salt but dont worry and yes raise temp to about 84-86 in a few days your fish will be fine.

Ash


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Add 1 1/2 TBLS of salt for every 5g of water it may seem like alot of salt but dont worry and yes raise temp to about 84-86 in a few days your fish will be fine.
> 
> Ash












Take out some water and add the salt to it then slowly introduce it back into the 
tank! Good luck.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

All replies informative.







I would also do a water change, boost temp, and add ick remover or salt to help.

_*Moved to Disease, Parasite and Injury*_ :moved:


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ok im going to add salt what if i add too little salt?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Update???


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

k i added salt been a while and now hes fine, but i lost one of the smaller ones







im going to pick up another one


----------

